# PCGH.de: Freezer Xtreme Rev.2: Neuer Core-7-Kühler von Arctic Cooling



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. Dezember 2008)

*PCGH.de: Freezer Xtreme Rev.2: Neuer Core-7-Kühler von Arctic Cooling*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (13. Dezember 2008)

*PCGH.de: Freezer Xtreme Rev.2: Neuer Core-7-Kühler von Arctic Cooling*

naja wenn ac cooling was vorstellt .is es das eine und ne schöne sachexD aber bis die dinger mal lieferbar sind vergehn ja schon fast jahre ohne irgendwelche infos von denen .ich hatte auch mal auf den cpu kühler gewartet und der kam und kam nit .immer weider wurde der liefertermin nach hinten verschoben war mir dann irgedwann zu blöd..dann kam ekl ^^ob der mittlerweile verfgbar ist ka ^^ aber ich denke dochma ..


----------



## Uziflator (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Freezer Xtreme Rev.2: Neuer Core-7-Kühler von Arctic Cooling*

Der sieht aus wie ein Großer Schwarzer klotz.
Nichts für mich,möchte kein Hulk im PC


----------



## CentaX (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Freezer Xtreme Rev.2: Neuer Core-7-Kühler von Arctic Cooling*

Ich würd echt gern ma nen test dazu sehn...


----------



## BMW M-Power (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Freezer Xtreme Rev.2: Neuer Core-7-Kühler von Arctic Cooling*

Wenn man den lüfter in der mitte austauschen kann, ist das echt ne überlegung wert, sich den zu kaufen.

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## LAngel (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Freezer Xtreme Rev.2: Neuer Core-7-Kühler von Arctic Cooling*

Habe die Rev.1 und da kann man den Lüfter nicht tauschen.
Ansonsten kann ich den Lüfter nur Empfehlen! Besitze einen AMD 9950+ x4 (4x3012MHz) dieser wird zwischen 30-45Grad warm. Den Lüfter nimmt man kaum war, finde ihn richtig leise 

Der sieht auf den Bildern gross aus, ist es aber nicht da ich schon so einige Kühlkörper hatte die grösser waren.


----------



## sniggerz (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Freezer Xtreme Rev.2: Neuer Core-7-Kühler von Arctic Cooling*

sieht echt fett aus, aber...
da, wo die heatpipes oben rauskommen, sieht man noch überreste 
ich hab grad bei meinem mugen nachgeguckt, aber da gibt es sowas nich 
kleinigkeit ich weiß


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Freezer Xtreme Rev.2: Neuer Core-7-Kühler von Arctic Cooling*

@ PCGH: Da fehlt ein "i" bei "Neuer Core*-i*7-Kühler" 


Ziemlich fettes Teil btw ! !


----------



## Shibi (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Freezer Xtreme Rev.2: Neuer Core-7-Kühler von Arctic Cooling*

Ich bin kein besonderer Fan von AC Kühlern. Die liegen von der Leistung her immer nur im Mittelfeld. Das einzig Positive an ihnen ist ihr relativ geringer Preis.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## SashTheMash (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Freezer Xtreme Rev.2: Neuer Core-7-Kühler von Arctic Cooling*

wenn der auch den lga1156 unterstützt, wirds auch nen core i5-kühler^^


----------



## adler93 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Freezer Xtreme Rev.2: Neuer Core-7-Kühler von Arctic Cooling*



Shibi schrieb:


> Ich bin kein besonderer Fan von AC Kühlern. Die liegen von der Leistung her immer nur im Mittelfeld. Das einzig Positive an ihnen ist ihr relativ geringer Preis.
> 
> mfg, Shibi


Vlt. von der Leistung im Mittelfeld aber z.b für den Preis eines Freezers 7 Pro bekommt man in der Preiskategorie auch nichts besseres.


----------



## Gast20150401 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Freezer Xtreme Rev.2: Neuer Core-7-Kühler von Arctic Cooling*

Hmm,ob der so gut ist wie der Dick ist? Okay,die Heatpipes sind recht kurz bis die ersten Kühllamellen kommen,was vorteilhaft in der Kühlwirkung ist,aber ob das ausreicht für gute Ergebnisse.Wer weiß.

Bislang ist die Firma nicht sonderlich berühmt mit ihren Ergebnissen.


----------



## Shibi (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Freezer Xtreme Rev.2: Neuer Core-7-Kühler von Arctic Cooling*

Der Kühler wiegt nur 600g inklusive Lüfter. Folglich wird er kaum mit Kühler wie dem Scythe Mugen oder dem Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme mit jeweils fast 1kg rankommen.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Vater (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Freezer Xtreme Rev.2: Neuer Core-7-Kühler von Arctic Cooling*



frankreddien schrieb:


> Hmm,ob der so gut ist wie der Dick ist? Okay,die Heatpipes sind recht kurz bis die ersten Kühllamellen kommen,was vorteilhaft in der Kühlwirkung ist,aber ob das ausreicht für gute Ergebnisse.Wer weiß.
> 
> Bislang ist die Firma nicht sonderlich berühmt mit ihren Ergebnissen.


doch sie ist es aber bei den grakas!!


----------



## Shibi (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Freezer Xtreme Rev.2: Neuer Core-7-Kühler von Arctic Cooling*

Das stimmt, der Accelero S1 ist von der Kühlleistung her sehr gut. Lediglich die Verarbeitung lässt zu wünschen übrig...

mfg, Shibi


----------



## kyuss1975 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Freezer Xtreme Rev.2: Neuer Core-7-Kühler von Arctic Cooling*

häßlich.es geht in leistung und schönheithalt nichts über einen 9700er led.


----------



## Namaker (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Freezer Xtreme Rev.2: Neuer Core-7-Kühler von Arctic Cooling*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Der sieht aus wie ein Großer Schwarzer klotz.
> Nichts für mich,möchte kein Hulk im PC


Hulk ist grün


----------



## Shibi (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Freezer Xtreme Rev.2: Neuer Core-7-Kühler von Arctic Cooling*

Den Kühler kann man grün lackieren.


----------



## Lost Boy (11. März 2010)

*AW: PCGH.de: Freezer Xtreme Rev.2: Neuer Core-7-Kühler von Arctic Cooling*

habe ihn mit einem e8400@3,6ghz laufen,sehr leise und nur 30 grad warm


----------



## N1lle (11. März 2010)

*AW: PCGH.de: Freezer Xtreme Rev.2: Neuer Core-7-Kühler von Arctic Cooling*

Ich finde den Freezer Xtreme geil da der Freezer 64 zb sehr einfach aussieht aber auch gute ergebnisse liefert finde ich, achja der Xtreme sieht fast aus wie eine unabsichtliche pcghx Edition des X in passenden Farben lackiert und tada, jedenfalls des will ich machen -.-


----------



## Infin1ty (11. März 2010)

*AW: PCGH.de: Freezer Xtreme Rev.2: Neuer Core-7-Kühler von Arctic Cooling*



> habe ihn mit einem e8400@3,6ghz laufen,sehr leise und nur 30 grad warm



Sicher.  Im Idle vielleicht.

*Typisch AC:* Hässlich, mittelmäßige Kühlleistung.


----------



## Ini (11. März 2010)

*AW: PCGH.de: Freezer Xtreme Rev.2: Neuer Core-7-Kühler von Arctic Cooling*

Der Thread ist Uralt, das mal Nebenbei.


----------



## Infin1ty (11. März 2010)

*AW: PCGH.de: Freezer Xtreme Rev.2: Neuer Core-7-Kühler von Arctic Cooling*

Sorry, nicht drauf geachtet.

Ruhe in Frieden


----------



## herethic (11. März 2010)

*AW: PCGH.de: Freezer Xtreme Rev.2: Neuer Core-7-Kühler von Arctic Cooling*

Das Teil is ja echt groß...aber dafür relativ leicht


----------



## Knutowskie (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: PCGH.de: Freezer Xtreme Rev.2: Neuer Core-7-Kühler von Arctic Cooling*

Um das mal auszubuddeln: hat den jemand tatsächlich auf nem i7 laufen? Ich bin bisher mit AC immer gut gefahren und wollte den evtl auf nen OC 870S stecken...

lg


----------

